
ESO (European Southern Observatory) Announcing Unprecedented Discovery - StanAngeloff
https://www.eso.org/public/announcements/ann17071/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15483231](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15483231).

